# Old photo of Wyatt Earp



## RadishRose (Jan 4, 2022)

I haven't seen this one before. Interesting man, not always on the right side of the law.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 4, 2022)

Read the book by Stuart Lake as dictated by Wyatt Earp. Great reading. Very few people were lifelong officers of the law and the Earps were no different.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 4, 2022)

I have watched the series, "The Life and Times of Wyatt Earp."  Hugh O'Brien was the actor and he had greater sex appeal than the real Wyatt.  Thank you, Hollywood!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 4, 2022)

TV Earp Hugh O'Brian; looks like my father.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 4, 2022)

_Wyatt Earp famously delivered justice the American way—except it’s all a lie, says biographer Andrew Isenberg.




_
_As a young man, Earp was arrested for horse theft and consorting with prostitutes. He was run out of a Texas town for trying to sell a rock painted yellow as a gold brick. He was drawn to police work not because of a devotion to the law but because, during the Gilded Age when public corruption was rampant, it was an easy source of cash. He went to court in 1896 for having refereed a fixed heavyweight championship prizefight, and as late as 1911, at age 63, he was arrested by the Los Angeles police for running a crooked card game._


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 4, 2022)

Wow!  The real one sure wasn't as easy on the eyes as Hugh' O Brian. What a let down.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 5, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> TV Earp Hugh O'Brian; looks like my father.


You daddy sure was a handsome fella!


----------



## IFortuna (Jan 5, 2022)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Wow!  The real one sure wasn't as easy on the eyes as Hugh' O Brian. What a let down.


Oh, I don't know, I would have taken a crack at him when he was 63.  I think he is really handsome.   I like my men rugged.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2022)

_In January, 1870, Wyatt married Urilla (Aurilla) Sutherland in a ceremony in Lamar, Missouri by Wyatt’s father just after Wyatt turned 22.  Born in 1869 in Monmouth, Illinois, little is known about Urilla, except that she died nine months after the wedding. 

 Official records show she died of typhus, but lore indicates she died in childbirth; possibly both.  

The family blamed Wyatt for her death, believing he had seduced her and gotten her pregnant before the wedding which cost her her life.  She died in 1870._

_



_​_
https://www.grunge.com/173143/the-incredible-life-of-wyatt-earp/_


----------



## Fyrefox (Jan 6, 2022)

_Tombstone _is my fave western, especially for Val Kilmer’s breakout, quirky portrayal of _Doc Holliday… 

_


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 6, 2022)

Kurt


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 6, 2022)

I've only seen one of the Wyatt Earp movies. I can't remember which one it was!

Oh it was the one with Kurt Russell.

My post number 5 comes from:
https://www.thedailybeast.com/the-wyatt-earp-myth-americas-most-famous-vigilante-wasnt?ref=scroll


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 6, 2022)

Wyatt Warp was never hit with a bullet despite being shot at on many occasions. He preferred to hit guys over the head with his pistol instead of shooting them. He seldom took a drink and some say he never took a drink. He was known to be more than brave, backing down from no one and standing down small angry crowds with no shots fired. He was close friends with Bat Masterson who was very sharp with a pistol.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jan 6, 2022)

When I was a little kid he was still spoken about as if he was a Super Hero. Years later numerous books came out about what a crook he was.  He used his gun not to stop crime and bring justice but to bring about greater $$$ gain for himself.  Just a few year ago I came across his story and Deadwood.  Tough guy that he was, he finally met his match on the soft spoken but tough Canadian Seth Bullock.  It was the only time he backed away from a fight because he knew he was not the match of the strong but silent law enforcer nicknamed Nanticoke.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 6, 2022)

fmdog44 said:


> Wyatt Warp was never hit with a bullet despite being shot at on many occasions.


I never knew that.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 6, 2022)

oldiebutgoody said:


> When I was a little kid he was still spoken about as if he was a Super Hero. Years later numerous books came out about what a crook he was.  He used his gun not to stop crime and bring justice but to bring about greater $$$ gain for himself.  Just a few year ago I came across his story and Deadwood.  Tough guy that he was, he finally met his match on the soft spoken but tough Canadian Seth Bullock.  It was the only time he backed away from a fight because he knew he was not the match of the strong but silent law enforcer nicknamed Nanticoke.


Do you mean Wild Bill not Wyatt??


----------



## StarSong (Jan 6, 2022)

Fyrefox said:


> _Tombstone _is my fave western, especially for Val Kilmer’s breakout, quirky portrayal of _Doc Holliday…
> 
> View attachment 202364_


I'm your huckleberry, @Fyrefox.  Watch this movie every couple of years.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 6, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I've only seen one of the Wyatt Earp movies. I can't remember which one it was!
> 
> Oh it was the one with Kurt Russell.
> 
> ...


Very interesting read.  The American public sure swallowed the reinvented Earp story - hook, line and sinker.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jan 6, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> Do you mean Wild Bill not Wyatt??




IIRC from my readings, Deadwood was still not formally incorporated as a city and did not have an actual sheriff at the time of Wild Bill's murder. Seth Bullock and Sol Star only arrived there one day before that fateful day. When the murderer was acquitted in the sham trial Bullock took it upon himself to move him to Montana (?) where he got a rightful trial and was hung later on.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jan 7, 2022)

Doc Holliday was twice the gunfighter that Wyatt Earp was, and in _Tombstone _despite terminal tuberculosis he handily offed the villainous Johnny Ringo knowing Wyatt wasn’t up to the task, enjoying himself immensely in the process!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 7, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> TV Earp Hugh O'Brian; looks like my father.


Well your father was a very handsome man!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 9, 2022)

oldiebutgoody said:


> When I was a little kid he was still spoken about as if he was a Super Hero. Years later numerous books came out about what a crook he was.  He used his gun not to stop crime and bring justice but to bring about greater $$$ gain for himself.  Just a few year ago I came across his story and Deadwood.  Tough guy that he was, he finally met his match on the soft spoken but tough Canadian Seth Bullock.  It was the only time he backed away from a fight because he knew he was not the match of the strong but silent law enforcer nicknamed Nanticoke.


Wrong. First as sheriff Bullock failed to arrest many killers in Deadwood. To say Earp was crook is a joke. He never set out to be a lawman. In those days people did what they did to get by. He took jobs for money. Many famous bad guys were at times, lawmen. All one had to do is say yes and he became a lawman. There were no white hats and white horses. As fas as "backing down" from Bullock Earp just wanted his job and Bullock was not about to give it up. There was no backing down from a fight.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jan 9, 2022)

fmdog44 said:


> Wrong. First as sheriff Bullock failed to arrest many killers in Deadwood. To say Earp was crook is a joke. He never set out to be a lawman. In those days people did what they did to get by. He took jobs for money. Many famous bad guys were at times, lawmen. All one had to do is say yes and he became a lawman. There were no white hats and white horses. As fas as "backing down" from Bullock Earp just wanted his job and Bullock was not about to give it up. There was no backing down from a fight.




LOL.  I guess Earp must have been your hero. 

Bullock's business still exists in Deadwood, SD:







Earp  forgot to leave his mark there. Must have skipped town real fast.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 17, 2022)

oldiebutgoody said:


> LOL.  I guess Earp must have been your hero.
> 
> Bullock's business still exists in Deadwood, SD:
> 
> ...


A business thriving in Deadwood a town known for being Hell on Earth. Much to be proud of. If you were literate of history you would know the reason he left.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 17, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> _Wyatt Earp famously delivered justice the American way—except it’s all a lie, says biographer Andrew Isenberg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You left out he & his brothers were tried for murder after the OK Corral gunfight.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2022)

Gotta give you something to post, after all.... 
Then what happened?


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jan 17, 2022)

fmdog44 said:


> A business thriving in Deadwood a town known for being Hell on Earth. Much to be proud of. If you were literate of history you would know the reason he left.




Hell on Earth if the fairy tale about money being the root of all evil was true. As for the term "literate of history", a better way to phrase it would be "literate _in_    history".


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jan 17, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Gotta give you something to post, after all....
> Then what happened?





The local sheriff watched the entire incident and charged the Earps with murder.  After all they were the first ones to pull their triggers before their foes had a chance to pull theirs.  But a judge dismissed the case for lack of prosecutorial merit.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2022)

oldiebutgoody said:


> The local sheriff watched the entire incident and charged the Earps with murder.  After all they were the first ones to pull their triggers before their foes had a chance to pull theirs.  But a judge dismissed the case for lack of prosecutorial merit.


Thanks Oldie!


----------

